# כסף כסף כסף



## grkld012 (27/1/13)

כסף כסף כסף 
שלום לכל המשתתפי הפורום.
אני רוצה לתוח שרשור חדש אם המנהלות המקסימות שלנו לא יתנגדו.
אחד הדברים שחסרים לי בפורום וכבר כתבתי את זה זה נושא הכסף שלטעמי לא מדברים עליו מספיק ולכן אם אשמח לשמוע מה דעתכם על הנושאים הבאים:





כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם  + כמות המוזמנים?





האם כיסיתם את החתונה מהמתנות או נאלצתם להוסיף עוד?





האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים?

ואני אתחיל!!!
אני מתחתנת עוד חודש אבל סגרתי את הרשימה של ההוצאות כבר עכשיו. מחישוב שעשיתי לגבי ההוצאות - החל ממחיר המנה באולם ועד לטיפים, שמלה וכל השאר הגעתי לסכום של 95,000 ש"ח לחתונה עבור 250 מוזמנים. מה דעתכם? האם זה נראה לכם הרבה? קצת? ממוצע? לא יודעת איך לאחרים אבל לי מאוד חשוב לדעת איפה אני עומדת מבחינת ההוצאות בהשוואה לאחרים. לא יודעת אפילו למה, פשוט רוצה לדעת.
אנחנו ממנים את נחתונה לגמרי לבד, אין להורים שלנו אפשרות לעזור ולכן קריטי לנו מאוד לכסות את החתונה. עצוב לי שהנושא הכלכלי הוא בעל סדר עדיפויות כל כך גבוה, אבל כשאין תמיכה מההורים זה הופך להיות מאוד חשוב לא להתחיל את החיים המשותפים מהחזר חובות של החתונה. כבר שמעתי על זוגות שגם 3 שנים אחרי החתונה עדין מחזירים את החובות שלהם וזה נראה לי מטורף! בקיצור אשמח לשמוע מבנות עם ניסיון מה דעתכן על הנושא, על אף שאני מבינה שנושא הכסף הוא נושא רגיש ולא כולם ירצו להחשף אבל תחשבו כמה זה מועיל לבנות כמוני ושתפו בבקשה.


----------



## hillala8 (27/1/13)

מצטערת להגיד 
אבל לפי המספרים שאת רושמת לא כל כך בטוח שתכסי את החתונה.
אני לא אומרת את זה לצורך הטפת מוסר או בשביל לגרום לך להרגיש רע, פשוט כתבת שזה חשוב לך אז אולי כדאי להסתכל על זה.
בשביל לכסות את החתונה זה אומר שצ'ק ממוצע של אורח שלכם צריך להיות 380 ש"ח שזה הרבה, לרוב הממוצע הוא יותר סביב 250-300 (לפחות זה החישוב הבטוח). וגם זה בהנחה שיגיעו 250, את כתבת שיש 250 מוזמנים אז יכול להיות גם שיגיעו פחות.

בכל מקרה, אני כמובן ממש מאחלת לך שתהיה לכם חתונה נפלאה וכמובן גם תכסו אותה ושלאתתחילו את חייכם עם חובות.

בכל מקרה לגבי- החתונה עוד לא הייתה ולצערי למרות שאנחנו חודש לפני גם ההוצאות עוד לא סגורות עד הסוף אז אני לא כל כך יכולה לענות...


----------



## המרחפת (27/1/13)

אני לא חושבת שיש צורך להתנצל 
כי כשעובדים בעבור כסף, הוא משמעותי. אני מאד מסכימה איתך שאין היגיון בכך שאנשים ישלמו על החתונה 3 שנים אח"כ. כבר יש הוצאות חדשות (ילדים) ומשמעותיות יותר. 

קודם כל חשוב שתביני שאם החתונה עוד חודש כבר אין לך הרבה מה לשנות בעניין. המקום נבחר וכל הספקים סגורים, את כבר לא יכולה לכווץ את ההוצאות אלא בעיקר לנשום ולקבל את זה. 

שנית, ככל הידוע לי ואם לשפוט לפי חתונות פה בפורום, חתונה סטנדרטית עולה בין 80 ל-120 אלף שקלים, וכמובן שזה *תלוי בכמות האורחים, בטיב המקום, עלות השמלה ועוד. לכן קשה לומר אם ההוצאה שלך ממוצעת או לא*. 

השאיפה שלנו הייתה שהחתונה תעלה 100K (אם תשאלי אותי. הבנזוג דיבר על 60 וכולם אמרו לו שהוא לא ריאלי). היא עלתה 120K ל-250 אורחים, והיה ברור לנו שהיא תהיה יקרה ממחיר השוק כיוון שהתחתנו בחצר הבית עם קייטרינג יקר. 
אבל מה הכי חשוב לי לציין? שסכום ההוצאות נבנה על בסיס המתנות שקיבלנו+ הצ'קים שהיו צפויים להכנס (לפי תחזית פסימית של 200 ש"ח לאורח), וכשהגענו לגג הזה פשוט עצרתי הכל בחריקת בלמים. ברור לי שאם הגג הזה היה 100K, סכום ההוצאות היה נעצר שם (על ידי בחירת קייטרינג אחר, לדוגמה). 

בסופו של דבר כיסינו קיבלנו את המתנות, ומהצ'קים נשאר לנו סכום נכבד אחרי שסיימנו לשלם לספקים. אם לא היו המתנות אז היינו צריכים לשלם קצת מכיסינו, אבל אם לא היו המתנות גם כל התקצוב היה אחר לגמרי.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/1/13)

באתי לעזרת חבר 





כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם  + כמות המוזמנים?
החתונה שלנו עלתה 116,000 ש"ח כולל הכל (אבל ממש ממש הכל- כמו הוצאות דלק לנסיעות לספקים למשל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). היו לנו 341 אורחים והתחתנו בחודש מאי ביום ראשון (שזה עוד פרמטר שכדאי לקחת בחשבון).





האם כיסיתם את החתונה מהמתנות או נאלצתם להוסיף עוד?
כיסינו את החתונה בול ממתנות האורחים (ללא המתנות של ההורים). עלות פר אורח הייתה 340 ש"ח וזה גם יצא ממוצע המתנות. מצד אחד היו לנו כ-15 חיילי חובה בחתונה שהביאו מתנות מאוד מאוד צנועות ומצד שני הדודים נתנו מתנות ברוחב לב.





האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים?
את החתונה תכננו כך שאנחנו עצמינו נוכל לשאת בהוצאות גם ללא עזרה מההורים- כלומר הכסף שהיה ברשותינו באותה עת+ הסתמכות על מתנות האורחים בהנחה שגם אם המתנות תהיינה נמוכות, נוכל לשאת בהוצאות.
מההורים קיבלנו מתנות נדיבות ובחרנו להשתמש בהן לחיסכון עתידי.


----------



## grkld012 (27/1/13)

מאוד מאוד צנוע יחסית לתאריך וכמות האורחים! 
חייבת להודות שהדהמת אותי עם המחיר של החתונה, יחסית לכמות אורחים לקטנה בכלל, תאריך קיצי למדי יצא לכם מחיר מדהים!
האם לקחת צלם יקר? והשימלה?
משגע אותי שהגעתי לסכום הזה כאשר למעשה הדבר היקר ביותר שלקחתי זה הצלם (אריאל!!!). המקום צנוע, השמלה סבבה, לא זולה במיוחד אבל גם לא 10,000 ש"ח, די גי במחיר רגיל למדי, אז למה לעזזל זה יצא יקר כל כך?!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/1/13)

היינו כל הזמן עם היד על הדופק... 
ותמיד זכרתי שאלף ועוד אלף ועוד אלף- בסוף יוצא 3000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נורא רציתי לקחת אחד מהצלמים המוכרים בתעשיה, אבל בסוף צילם אותנו מישהו מוכשר (ואדם מקסים) במחיר קצת יותר סביר בעיני (8,500 עבור החבילה הקלאסית).
דיג'י- לא התפשרנו ולקחנו מישהו מישהו מחברת דיג'יים פופלרית במחיר 5,900.
בגזרת השמלה- השכרתי שמלה יד שנייה שמאוד אהבתי שעלתה 4,500.
זר כלה- עשיתי לעצמי זר פנינים שעלה 70 ש"ח.
מתנות לאורחים- קנינו אריזות מתוקות מebay ועשינו סשיין הכנת מתנות משפחתי.
קישוט לאוטו- קנינו סרטים והכנו לגמרי לבד.
תכשיטים- תכשיטי פנינים מקסימים שנקנו בebay בפחות מ70 שקלים.

השתדלתי להתמקח בצורה מכובדת על עלות המנה, העיצוב, הבר, הדיג'י. תמיד בנועם ובדיבור "מלב אל לב". זה הסכום שאנחנו מוכנים להשקיע- ועכשיו איך אתם מוכנים ללכת לקראתנו- תאמינו לי, זה עובד.


----------



## Bobbachka (28/1/13)

אם זה עוזר לקבלת מידע נוסף... 
התחתנתי בחדרה.


----------



## לולית23 (27/1/13)

אנחנו במצב דומה 
גם אנחנו מממנים לבד את החתונה שלנו וההורים לא יוכלו לעזור לנו
בכל זאת היה חשוב לנו מאוד לא לוותר על כמה דברים ולחסוך בדברים אחרים על חשבון זה

דברים שלא ויתרנו עליהם: 
המקום- היה חשוב לנו מאוד להתחתן בחוץ בטבע, ולא היינו מסוגלים לחסוך ולהתחתן באולם, טבעי ככל שמצאנו
התאריך- למזלינו מצאנו מקום מקסים שיפיק לנו אירוע בטבע ולא לוקח תשלום נוסף על יום חמישי, כך שהתאריך נקבע ליום חמישי בחודש מאי 
האוכל- מצאנו קייטרינג מעולה! ומאז אותו רגע הפסקנו לחפש, למרות שהמחיר לאורח הוא לא זול זה שווה לנו את ההוצאה הכספית.
הדי ג'יי- מוזיקה זה דבר שמאוד מאוד חשוב לנו והחלטנו ללכת על הדי ג'יי הכי טוב שיש 
איפור ושיער: לא הצלחתי לוותר על מישהי שלוקחת לי 1450 ₪ ושווה כל שקל

דברים שחסכנו בהם:
צילום: מצאנו צלם וידאו שהוא חבר טוב של חברה שלי שהוא בתחילת דרכו בצילום והוא יצלם לנו את האירוע בHD תמורת 1500 ₪, עריכת הוידאו תעלה לנו רק 500 ₪. בנוסף את צילומי הסטילס יעשו לנו 2 צלמים מדהימים שמגיעים מתחום האופנה והפורטרים, שניהם יחד כולל אלבום וציוד תאורה  מיוחד (כי החתונה בחוץ ולא באולם) יעלו לנו 3700 ₪
בר: בתור אנשים שלא שותים בכלל, ואפילו יבקשו מיץ ענבים לטקס החופה לקחנו את הבר הבסיסי וקנינו עוד אלכוהול איכותי ב1000 ₪ בלבד.
שמלה: אני הולכת לשלם על השמלה רק 1800 ₪ (עושה שמלה אקולוגית- שמלה ישנה שבתוספת בדים חדשים תהיה שמלת כלה מקסימה)
עיצוב: אנחנו נעשה את העיצוב בעצמינו, נקנה כמה חומרים ונעצב לבד את החופה, את השולחנות ואת הכספת.
זר כלה: מתכוונת לקנות גיבסניות ולעטוף בסרט
קישוט רכב: עושה בעצמי, קונה כמה סרטים ומקשטת
שטויות לרחבה: כנראה שלא נקנה, ואם כן אז גג ב100 ₪, זה במילא הולך לפח או נשאר על הרצפה וחבל
הזמנות: אמא שלי
טבעות: נשתמש בטבעות הנישואים של ההורים שלי, רק נקטין אותם ונבריק אותם אצל צורף

מקווה שעזרתי
רק אחרי החתונה אני אדע אם באמת כיסינו או לא, לדעתי נסתדר


----------



## Norma Desmond (27/1/13)

אני סקרנית לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך 
במידה ותחליטי לשתף אותם כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עשיתם כמה החלטות מאוד אמיצות ומיוחדות ומאוד מעניין לראות ולשמוע על חתונות שיוצאות קצת מהשטנץ הקבוע

אנחנו גם שוקלים לערוך חתונה בחוץ, בחצר של בית, אבל יש לי הרגשה שזה עלול לצאת בסופו של דבר יקר יותר מאירוע סטנדרטי באולם. יש לך כבר תובנות בעניין הזה?
לקחתם מפיק?


----------



## לולית23 (27/1/13)

כמה מחמיא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני עדיין לא החלטתי אם באמת לשתף בקרדיטים, אחרי שקראתי המון קרדיטים ובאמת שנהנתי מכל אחד ואחד מהם אני עדיין לא בטוחה, ראיתי 2 בנות שאני מכירה בעקיפין וחשבתי לעצמי שאולי ככה עוד בנות גם יראו אותי ואז היכולת שלי לשתף בחופשיות תיפגע...

בן זוגי ואני בהחלט יוצאים מהשטנץ הקבוע בכל דבר בחיים
כשהוא הציע לי נישואין והתחלנו לתכנן את החתונה מצאנו את עצמינו משוטטים באולמות והרגשנו ממש ריקנות עצומה
לא הצלחנו לדמיין את עצמינו מתחתנים באף אחד מהמקומות שביקרנו בהם, אפילו שמצאנו מקום שהוא ממש טבעי- פיין קלאב בבית אורן
או ראינו גן אירועים לגמרי בחוץ- כחול ירוק, זה לא הרגיש לנו נכון 
בסוף טיילנו כמו בכל שבת והחלטנו שאנחנו מתחתנים בחוץ ולא מעניין אותנו כמה זה יעלה! הצהרה שירדה אחרי שבוע שראינו את המחירים של ההפקות...
בסוף לגמרי במזל מצאנו את אוהל יעל- מקום בהר http://ohelyael.co.il/index.asp
והרגשנו שזה זה
ולמזלינו המקום מורגל באירועים אבל לגמרי לגמרי בחוץ בנוף הגלילי שאנחנו כל כך אוהבים
ולגבי המחיר- יותר יקר מאשר אולם בחורף, אבל יותר זול מאשר אולם בקיץ 
בסוף החלטנו לקחת גם מפיק אירוע מטעם הקייטרינג, ובינתיים הוא עושה עבודה נהדרת

מזל טוב לכולנו! איזה כיף זה לשתף בהתרגשות הזאת


----------



## ronitvas (27/1/13)

אוהבת את הבחירה!!! 
מי הקייטרינג? והמפיק?


----------



## לולית23 (27/1/13)

בחרנו את 
גוונים של טעם- שף רוסלן, אוכל מדהים ושמענו המון המלצות ממקור ראשון (הבוס שלי הוא השכן שלו)
רוסלן עוסק גם בהפקת אירועים והוא פשוט דאג להכל, הכי מדהים זה שעוד לפני שסגרנו איתו את הפקת האירוע הוא דאג להתקשר לשאר הספקים שעובדים עם המקום כדי להבטיח לנו את מחירי 2012 (סגרנו תאריך כבר באוגוסט) וככה נמנעה מאיתנו עליית מחירים!
מאז הוא דאג לנו לריהוט אלטרנטיבי למקום, מצא לנו רב מדהים!
ובכלל הוא מפתיע אותי כל פעם מחדש, קיבלתי הרבה יותר ממה ששילמתי עליו


----------



## ronitvas (27/1/13)

לא מכירה 
אבל שמחה לשמוע!!!
נחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים


----------



## סקומפי (27/1/13)

אוהל יעל 
איזה כייף לשמוע, גם אנחנו מתחתנים שם במאי וגם סגרנו עם השף רוסלן. נחמד למצוא עוד חתונות צפוניות בפורום


----------



## לולית23 (28/1/13)

באמת נחמד! 
חיפשתי בכל הקרדיטים ולא מצאתי אף זוג שהתחתן שם ושיתף בקרדיטים.
אנחנו מתחתנים ב16 למאי
מתי אתם?


----------



## סקומפי (28/1/13)

אני שמעתי קצת דברים 
על השף רוסלן, מחברים שהתחתנו שם בספטמבר. לצערי בדיוק היינו בחו"ל אז פספסנו אבל השבענו חברים אחרים שיחוו דעתם, אז אם בא לך קצת נק' מחשבה אני אשמח בפרטי.
אנחנו מתחתנים ב30.5.
מתחיל להתקרב


----------



## צופי והחורפן שלה (28/1/13)

אני הייתי שם בשתי חתונות 
בשנה האחרונה. ובכל אחת פשוט נהניתי ממש.
מקום מדהים! 
האוכל של רוסלן היה טעים ובשפע.. ובכלל, חבל שאני כל כך דרומית
שהמקום הזה ירד מהפרק בשבילי.


----------



## yelly (28/1/13)

כנל- מאוד אוהבת את אוהל יעל 
ואם היתי גרה באזור ללא ספק הייתי מתחתנת שם!


----------



## אביה המואביה (28/1/13)

חח איזה אדיר.. 
אני ב23 למאי. זה יוצא בדיוק שבוע אחרי ה16, ובדיוק שבוע לפני ה30... רצף תאריכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל אני לא מתחתנת באוהל יעל..


----------



## Grace612 (28/1/13)

אני ב-11, שוברת את הרצף 
עם מרווח של 5 ימים


----------



## אביה המואביה (28/1/13)

וואו, עכשיו אני באמת לא יכולה לחכות.. 
לקרדיטים שלך, במידה ותחליטי להעלות אותם.

זה נראה כל כך מיוחד!


----------



## behappy (28/1/13)

זה נראה כה מדהים 
אם רק הייתי מגלה את המקום הקסום הזה כשתכננו את החתונה שלנו...
שיהיה לכם בכיף ומצפה כבר לקרדיטים!!


----------



## behappy (28/1/13)

חחחח אנחנו כמו דודות פולניות 
עוד לפני שיש חתונה כבר "נו מה עם הקרדיטים?"


----------



## ronitvas (28/1/13)

חיים מקרדיט לקרדיט


----------



## לולית23 (28/1/13)

זה עובד מעולה 
כי נראה לי שאתן מצליחות לשכנע אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, הצעת הנישואין שקיבלתי בהפתעה גמורה הגיע אחרי שנים של לחץ פולני "מאוד מתון" מצד הדודות שלי


----------



## Grace612 (28/1/13)

לגבי חתונה בטבע 
בגלל שחיפשתי מקום לא כשר, הבחירה הראשונה שלי היתה מקום בטבע עם הפקת אירוע מאפס.
זה לרוב יותר יקר מחתונה באולם (אלא אם האולם יקר מאוד) ולאחר המון בירורים (כבר סגרתי מקום וקייטרינג, וביררתי לגבי הפקה וארגון של כל מה שמסביב) הבנתי שזה גם כאב ראש לא קטן. גם אם לוקחים מפיק שאמור לדאוג להכל, הרגשתי שלא אהיה שקטה ובמקום להנות, אהיה עסוקה אם הספקים מתואמים ביניהם, אם כולם הגיעו, איפה מיקמו כל דבר וכו'. 
אני יכולה להגיד שהייתי מאוד שמחה להתחתן במקום לא מסודר אבל בסופו של דבר מה שהכריע הוא העובדה שרצינו להגיע לאירוע בידיעה שהכל מסודר, ובנוסף העלות היא יחסית גבוהה.

אם תרצי, את הבירורים עשיתי מול מפיק אירועים בטבע שיש לו גם קייטרינג מומלץ. הוא יחסית לא יקר והוא מאוד מקצועי.


----------



## Norma Desmond (29/1/13)

אשמח מאוד לקבל פרטים על המפיק 
פה או במסרים, איפה שנוח לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



למען האמת, לא מדובר בדיוק ב"טבע", זו חצר גדולה של וילה, שאותה משכירים בעלי המקום לאירועים מידי פעם 
יש להם מבנה מסודר עם שני תאי שירותים, יש חניה ליד ובמקום עצמו יש תשתיות של חשמל, מים וכו' 
ההנחה שלי היא שאם אקח מפיק- הוא עומד לדאוג לכל הפרטים הכי קטנים, ושאתדרך אותו מראש, כך שאם אחליט ללכת על האופציה הזו בסופו של דבר, אני מאוד מקווה שדווקא אוכל להגיע לאירוע בראש שקט לגמרי- אחרת בשביל מה המפיק נמצא שם? לא בדקתי את התאוריה הזו במבחן המציאות עדיין... נראה מה יהיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפשר לשאול איפה בחרתם להתחתן בסופו של דבר?


----------



## Grace612 (29/1/13)

הבחור שאיתו דיברתי 
יכול לדאוג למה שאת צריכה והוא יכול להרכיב חבילת הפקה לפי מה שאת בוחרת. יש לו הכל- הגברה, תאורה, קייטרינג, בר, ציוד ישיבה, ריהוט גן, במות (ריקודים וחופה), אפילו כספת. ממש הכל. הוא יכול להוסיף/ להוריד דברים לפי מה שתגידי לו. אני אשלח לך את הפרטים שלו במסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
לגבי הראש השקט, הכוונה שלי היתה להתחתן בדשא של המושב בו אני גרה והיתה לי הרגשה שלמרות שיהיה שם מפיק שיסדר הכל, אני כל הזמן ארצה לקפוץ למקום לראות שהכל בסדר. אם את יודעת שתשחררי ותתני לכולם לעשות את העבודה שלהם- לכי על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

בסוף סגרנו ב"חגיגה בכפר" גם בגלל עניין הכשרות (לא כשר) וגם כי הוא מעוצב קצת כמו חצר של בית, מאוד לא מלאכותי..


----------



## Norma Desmond (29/1/13)

מאוד אהבתי שהוא מפרט את מרכיבי החבילה 
נראה טוב ומקצועי. השארתי פרטים בצור קשר. נראה אם הוא בכלל מתעסק עם כמויות קטנות של אורחים

אגב- אין לי מושג אם אשחרר או לא אם יהיה לי מפיק- מעולם לא הייתי אחראית על ארגון של אירוע כזה. סביר להניח שאתקשה לשחרר בעיקר בעניין העיצוב. זה החלק שהכי מעניין ומטריד אותי ממילא (בחיים בכלל ובחתונה בפרט)

חגיגה בכפר נראה מקסים! אני זוכרת שנתקלתי באתר שלהם עוד לפני שדיברנו על חתונה, ולמרות שאני לא מהבחורות שתכננו את החתונה שלהן לפני שבכלל דובר על נישואין, במקרה הזה צץ לי איזה קול קטן בראש שאמר "אני רוצה להתחתן פה!"
לצערי, בסופו של דבר, יש לנו כמה בעיות עם המקום (יש לנו מעט מידי מוזמנים, אי הכשרות דווקא בעייתית כי לבן הזוג יש מספר חרדים במשפחה וחשוב להורים שלו להזמין גם אותם, אני גם לא בטוחה שרב רפורמי יסכים לחתן אותנו שם... למרות שהבנתי שיש אצליהם רבנים גמישים)


----------



## FayeV (28/1/13)

מה זה אומר, שמלה אקולוגית?


----------



## לולית23 (28/1/13)

שמלה אקולוגית 
זאת יכולה להיות כל שמלה בצבע לבן או שמנת שיש לך בארון או שמצאת בחנות בגדים בקניון או ביד שנייה
משמלת הבסיס הזאת מכינים לך שמלת כלה
איך?
פשוט מאוד לוקחים בדים ומעצבים אותם על הגוף לשמלת כלה

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_ehqsU3V0Q


----------



## FayeV (28/1/13)

שאלת תם 
זה לא בעצם קצת כמו להכין שמלת כלה מאפס (חוץ מהעובדה שיש לך שמלת בסיס)? זאת אומרת, זה לא שאת ממחזרת משהו, כי את עדיין משתמשת בבדים חדשים ליצירת שמלה (או שהתופרת ממחזרת את הבדים של השמלות?).


----------



## Grace612 (28/1/13)

היא משתמשת 
בשמלה שהבאת לה כבסיס. זה חוסך לה שכבת בד אחת לפחות לחצאית. כשאני הייתי אצלה בפעם הראשונה, היא הלבישה על השמלה הקיימת שלי חצאית ארוכה שאותה היא תתפור לשמלה המקורית. ככה היא חוסכת הרבה בד וזה חוסך (מסתבר) המון כסף. גם בחלק העליון של השמלה היא משתמשת כבסיס ועליו היא מוסיפה עוד בדים. היא צריכה להוסיף ממש מעט ולפי התוספות והמורכבות של השמלה החדשה היא קובעת את המחיר. יש לה גם המון שאריות בדים בסטודיו שמשמשות אותה ליצירת שרוולים, חגורות, כתפיות ודברים כאלה.


----------



## לולית23 (28/1/13)

זה לא בדיוק כמו שמלה מאפס 
כי יש שמלת בסיס ובגלל שזה לא לוקח הרבה זמן המחיר הוא הרבה יותר זול
והבדים שהיא משתמשת בהם הם שאריות של בדים משמלות אחרות שהיא פירקה או הכינה לכלות אחרות מאפס
יש פה תהליך של מיחזור אבל לא מלא


----------



## FayeV (28/1/13)

תודה, החכמתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ד"א, עכשיו שקראתי מתי את מתחתנת, האם יכול להיות שהשאלת ממני את השמלה שלי?


----------



## לולית23 (28/1/13)

גם אני החכמתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שקראתי את הקרדיטים שלך מהחתימה שלך התשובה היא כן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואל תדאגי אני לא ממחזרת אותה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






השאלתי אותה ממש יומיים לפני שפגשתי באופציית השמלה האקולוגית
והשמלה שלך כל כך מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתכוונת להשתמש בה כשמלה שנייה


----------



## FayeV (28/1/13)

לא דאגתי ולו ולרגע 
אופציית השמלה האקולוגית באמת ממש מגניבה.
וד"א, המקום בו אתם מתחתנים מדהים! איזה כיף לכם!


----------



## לינושית (27/1/13)

ההוצאות שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עלות החתונה שלנו היא בסביבות 61,000 ש"ח. אנחנו נתחתן בסוף פברואר ביום רביעי עם 200 מוזמנים.
מבחינת הכיסוי - עוד לא יודעים אבל מניחים שאת הרוב נכסה.
ההורים עזרו ברוב הוצאות החתונה מכיוון שאני עדיין סטודנטית ובן זוגי בדיוק סיים תואר שני ורק עכשיו התחיל לעבוד. מקווים שבהמשך נוכל להחזיר להם על התמיכה הרבה


----------



## hillala8 (27/1/13)

איך? 
בשיא הרצינות אני שואלת... אני מרגישה שאנחנו היינו מאוד עם היד על הדופק בנושא התקציב וברוב הדברים לקחנו ספקים עם מחירים סבירים מאוד ומתחת לממוצע ובכל זאת האירוע שלנו (טיפה יותר גדול משלכם) עולה הרבה יותר.

אני (ולדעתי עוד בנות) נשמח לדעת איפה ואיך חסכת


----------



## Hadas 87 (28/1/13)

אם 61K בשבילך זה מעט, קראי את התגובה שלי למטה


----------



## לינושית (28/1/13)

קצת פירוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש כמה גורמים שלדעתי הוזילו משמעותית את החתונה: 
- דבר ראשון זאת בחירת העונה ויום הארוע, מכיוון שאנחנו מתחתנים בסוף פברואר (כנראה שאין הרבה שקופצים על התאריך) וביום רביעי ולא ביום חמישי קיבלנו הצעה של 190 ש"ח למנה כולל אלכוהול. כמובן שצריך גם לקחת בחשבון שאנחנו מתחתנים בצפון אני בטוחה שבמרכז הכל יקר יותר.
- דבר שני בגלל שיש לנו חתונה קטנה אנחנו צריכים רק צלם סטילס אחד, מכיוון שאני אישית מתפדחת ברמות מכל נושא הצילומים ויתרנו על הצלם וידאו, ולגבי אלבום נחליט אחרי החתונה אם בא לנו או לא.
- איפור עושה לי ארוסה של אחי.
- אם את רוצה משהו ספציפי יותר תגידי לי.

מקווה שעזרתי


----------



## hillala8 (28/1/13)

גם אני בצפון 
אפילו יש לנו אותו דיג'יי, באיזה אולם אתם מתחתנים?

כנראה ההבדל העיקרי הוא בעלות המנה וגם אנחנו כן הוספנו כל מיני דברים שהם "אקסטרות" וממש לא חובה. כנראה שעוד מה שמוסיף לנו זה שכנראה נעשה הסעות וזה לא מעט כסף...


----------



## לינושית (28/1/13)

איזה כיף שיש פה עוד חיפאיות 
אנחנו מתחתנים בגן הקונגרסים, באולם יסמין, שכחתי לציין שאנחנו משלמים בנוסף גם תאורה והגברה 4K אבל לא הוספנו שום דבר מעבר לעיצוב הבסיסי ככה שגם על זה חסכנו.

איפה אתם מתחתנים? ואם את צריכה עזרה במשהו אני אשמח לעזור לך


----------



## moshavnikit (27/1/13)

אותה כמות מוזמנים, אותו סכום 
פחות או יותר.. כי היו גם כל מני הערכות כלליות וכאלה.
אפשר להגיד שממתנות האורחים כיסינו כמעט את הכל.. 5K הגיע ממתנות ההורים (גם אם זה היה יוצא מהכיס שלנו, זה סכום סביר יחסית). קיבלנו מתנות מאוד נדיבות.. ממש לא ציפינו!


----------



## yael rosen (27/1/13)

הוצאות של חתונה קטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 



*כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם  + כמות המוזמנים?*
היו לנו 120 מוזמנים
החתונה עלתה בערך 48,000 (כולל מקום, אוכל, בר, דיג'יי, שני צלמי סטילס, צלם וידאו, שמלה, צימר ללילה שלפני, רב קונסרבטיבי, עיצוב והזמנות)
(לא כולל - 8,000 שהמקום דרש שנוסיף יומיים לפני החתונה עבור קירוי וירח דבש בפריז)




*האם כיסיתם את החתונה מהמתנות או נאלצתם להוסיף עוד?*
כיסינו את החתונה רק בזכות מתנה מההורים. ממוצע המתנות מהמוזמנים עמד על 250 ש"ח, בעוד שהיינו צריכים בממוצע בסביבות ה400 שח לאדם.




*האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים?*
כמו שכתבתי למעלה, נאלצנו לעזרתם של ההורים שלי. אנחנו זוג סטודנטים שכל משכורתם הולכת על תשלום שכר דירה, חשבונות ושכר לימוד.

לגבי חתונות קטנות - נוצר דיסוננס מאוד גדול אצל אנשים שרוצים אירוע קטן. אנשים כאלו בד"כ רוצים משהו צנוע יותר שלו יותר
ולוקח זמן להבין שחתונה קטנה בעצם הרבה יותר יקרה - המנות יקרות יותר ויש פחות אנשים שמשתתפים בהוצאות הקטנות.
ולכן בחירה באירוע צנוע יותר לא נגמרת רק בבחירה של מספר קטן של מוזמנים, צריך גם לקצץ בעלויות השונות.
וכמו שאמרתי ואמשיך לומר על גבי הפורום הזה - אפשר לעשות את זה.

תודה שהוצאת אותנו מהארון הפיננסי.
טבעי שהנושא הכלכלי מקבל עדיפות כזה.. יותר מזה, ממש לא ברור לי איך בתקופה של קריסה כלכלית וקריסה של מעמד ביניים
אנחנו עדיין מצליחים להוציא כסף על האירוע הזה. 
אני מרגישה ברת מזל אמיתית שהייתה לי את האפשרות לקיים אירוע כזה, זה בכלל לא מובן מאליו.
אומנם חשבון כלכלי הוא זה שהוביל את רוב הבחירות שלנו.
אבל לדעתי הצלחנו להשאר במסגרת בלי להתפשר יותר מידי.


----------



## Grace612 (27/1/13)

אצלנו 
החתונה אמנם רק במאי אז אני לא יודעת את הסכום המדויק אבל לפי ההערכות (טבלאות אקסל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), נגיע לכ-110,000 ל250 אנשים. זה ממש לא מעט ואם הייתי בוחרת באולם במחיר ממוצע הכל היה הרבה יותר זול אבל לא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר על המקום.
חיפשנו מקום לא כשר שיאפשר לנו להתחתן בשישי או שבת ובחרנו ב"חגיגה בכפר" בכפר הס. לא זול.
בגלל עלות המקום, השתדלתי מאוד לחסוך בדברים אחרים:
השמלה תעלה לי 1800 שח (שמלה אקולוגית- הבאתי לתופרת שמלה לבנה קצרה והקוסמת תהפוך אותה לשמלת כלה אדירה)
הדיג'יי הוא חבר של חבר, מהצלמים ביקשנו סטילס של האירוע (בלי מקדימים ואלבומים), צלם הוידאו הוא בחור צעיר שלא דורש סכום גבוה.
באיפור אעזר בחברה ואת השיער חברה אחרת (בת של ספר) מעניקה לי כמתנה לחתונה..

במקרה שלנו ההורים עוזרים אז אין ספק שזה משנה לגמרי את התמונה..


----------



## לולית23 (27/1/13)

גם אני עושה שמלה אקולוגית 
אצל בהדרה
נכון שהיא מדהימה?


----------



## Grace612 (28/1/13)

ממש מדהימה 
האישה הזו קוסמת. לבשתי את השמלה שלי ותוך שנייה היא הפכה אותה למשהו אחר לגמרי..


----------



## m a y a n a (28/1/13)

אז כמה האולם לוקח? 
יצא לך בערך 440 לאורח, כמה מתוך זה הולך לאולם?


----------



## Grace612 (28/1/13)

360


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (27/1/13)

מצב עגום ומזל גדול 
את החתונה שלנו תכננו מתוך רצון אחד-להפסיד כמה שפחות.
לשנינו האירוע לא היה חלום חיינו. רק רצינו חתונה כמו כולם ולכן שמחנו להתפשר על הכל בערך.

אני מגיבה פה כי לא ראיתי תגובות עם חתונות גדולות ושלנו היתה גדולה (לא מרצון...).

אתחיל מהמצב העגום- עמוק בתוך התוכניות, אחרי שאת רוב הספקים סגרנו מתוך עיקרון החיסכון (יותר חשוב לנו לנסות ולרכוש דירה בעשור הקרוב...) מאוד תיסכל אותנו החשבון שעשינו- לא הצלחנו להישאר מתחת ל250 ש"ח לאורח. 
וזה *למרות* שהתאריך נקבע תוך בקשת "היום הזול ביותר בשנה", בחירת אולם לא יקר יחסית, דיל חורף שכלל דיג'יי, הגברה+תאורה, בר ועיצוב.
אז זה תיסכל אותנו מאוד אבל ידענו שעשינו את הטוב ביותר שלנו מלבד טעויות קטנות בדרך. 

*המזל הגדול-* החתונה מימנה את עצמה בדיוק. 
הכל כולל הכל עלה לנו כ-290 שח לאורח וזה היה בדיוק ממוצע המתנות. רק אציין שממוצע המתנות חושב לפי 454 האורחים עליהם שילמנו ולא נלקח בחשבון שחלק מהצ'קים הגיעו מאורחים שלא הגיעו לחתונה. 

עכשיו, חודש ומשהו אחרי, אני מאוד שמחה שבחרנו לחסוך ולא התפרענו כי זה באמת לא מאוד חשוב לנו. אילו זה היה חשוב לנו יותר אולי דעתי היתה שונה.


----------



## behappy (28/1/13)

"שורף לי את קצה היד" (פורטיס אהובי) 
(שהייתי מתחתנת איתו, אפרופו פורום חתונות, אם לא היינו שנינו נשואים כבר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אז ככה.
החתונה שלנו עלתה 61,000 ש"ח ל-180 מוזמנים וכוסתה "על הקשקש" מה שנקרא, כולל מתנות יפות מההורים והקרובים.
בעלות הזו  של החתונה הכנסנו בחישוב גם הוצאות דלק ונסיעות לתל אביב לספקים [תפרתי שמלה ברמת גן ואנחנו גרים בחיפה, מה שהצריך נסיעות שבועיות למרכז], טיפים לחלק מהספקים או אנשי הצוות שלהם [הטבח ומנהל האירוע שלנו קיבלו למשל טיפ נדיב], הפסד ימי עבודה כתוצאה מארגון החתונה [היינו שנינו עצמאים אז וכל שניה נספרת], קוסמטיקאית לפני החתונה, מתנה לתופרת השמלה וכן הוצאות ירח דבש. 

מחיר המנה היה סביר מאוד כי נפלנו על מבצע "הדקה התשעים"- לכסות "חור" בעונת הקיץ של תאריך פנוי, וחסכנו בהוצאות של ספקים אחרים: לקחנו צלם שגובה מחיר מאוד צנוע יחסית, נעלי כלה קניתי ב-80 שח בחנות לא יוקרתית, השמלה אמנם נתפרה מאפס אבל עלתה 4000 שזה יחסית סביר, תכשיטים לא מאוד יקרים וכו'. העיצוב של האולם- היה העיצוב הבסיסי [הים היה תפאורה מספקת. התחתנו ב"כחול" בחיפה, על הים עם רוח נעימה של סוף הקיץ. לא צריך יותר מזה]. הוספנו ב-100 שח ורדים אדומים קטנים ונרות שפוזרו על הדק ו"האירו" את המקום.
גם היעד של ירח הדבש נבחר במסגרת מגבלות תקציב ונסענו לטיול שורשים [של הבנזוג] לסנט פטרסבורג, עיר מדהימה ומיוחדת, והיה מדהים ומרגש מאוד.

איפה לא חסכנו?
בטבעות, שקנינו בחנות של מישהו שעושה אותן בהתאמה אישית ובעבודת יד וזה היה יקר יותר מג'קסון ודומיו;
בדיג'יי- הספק הכי חשוב לדעתנו בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



באולם/אוכל- רצינו את הטוב ביותר לאורחינו והמחמאות מגיעות עד היום
בשופינג שעשיתי עם חברות/אמא ובשלל בתי הקפה ומסעדות שישבנו בהם בדרך המפותלת עד החתונה ...
ובשטויות לרחבה שקנינו בלי סוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל זה אכן מצטלם מעולה!

אני מאוד מרוצה שלא התפרענו וגם לא היה סיכוי שנתפרע יותר מזה.. להיפך- משלחת של חברות+אמהות [סתם, רק שתיים וזה מספיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] הייתה צריכה לזמר לי השכם וערב שמתחתנים, בשאיפה, רק פעם אחת, ושזה לא לעניין לבוא עם שמלה לבנה פושטית מאייץ אנד אם. אז אישית, עברתי תהליך נפשי בקטע של לפרגן לעצמי שמלת כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה לא עבד עד לרמת הנעליים וכולי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מבחינתי, ממש רציתי לעשות משהו פשוט ברמת הפיקניק בטבע עם כמה חברים קרובים. אבל יש יותר מדי פוטנציאל היעלבויות וזה מה יצא, ויצא מגניב, ונחמד שלא הפסדנו כסף בהפקה הזו כי תכלס אנחנו מתכננים חלומות גדולים יותר עכשיו, כמו דירה וטיולים בחול ותארים מתקדמים וילדים, וזה בעדיפות גבוהה יותר בעינינו.


----------



## miriti83 (28/1/13)

איפה עשיתם את הטבעות?


----------



## Hadas 87 (28/1/13)

מאני מזומני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ללא ספק זה היה השיקול המרכזי גם אצלנו.
היו שלבים שכבר חשבתי לבטל את כל האירוע בגלל שלא ראיתי איך אני מכסה אותו.

יש לנו 200 מוזמנים. וההערכה נכון לעכשיו שהחתונה תעלה משהו בסביבות ה58K-60K כש4K מתוכם זו השמלת כלה שאמא ממנת (תודה אמא!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
ללא ספק לקחנו ספקים זולים וזה שהמקום חדש וקטן גם הוזיל משמעותית את העלויות, למרות שאנחנו מתחתנים בחודש יוני וביום חמישי, שזה תאריך לא זול בכלל.
אז אפשר לומר שאני לא מרגישה שהתפשרתי כ"כ הרבה כי בכל זאת אני ממש לא חושבת שיש הבדל בין צלם ב10K לצלם ב6K. אבל אולי כן הייתי רוצה חתונה עם מספר מוזמנים יותר גדול כדי שיהיה קל לכסות אותה ואז מן הסתם הייתי לוקחת אולם/גן יותר גדול. הגודל הקטן של הקבלת פנים זה כן משהו שמפריע לי. פה כן התפשרתי.

ממש מקווה שאצליח לכסות את החתונה! זה יוצא לי ממוצע של 270-300 לבן אדם. ואמנם אין לי חברים או משפחה קמצנים במיוחד אבל תמיד יש משפחות גדולות שלא יכולים לשים 300 לבן אדם מן הסתם... אז מקווה שיהיה בסדר.


----------



## TanTanIM (28/1/13)

מקווה לעזור 





כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם  + כמות המוזמנים? התחלנו בהתחלה גם אנחנו מסכום שהגיע לכמעט 95 אלף שח, אחרי הרבה התלבטויות ומעבר בין 10 גני אירועים לפחות, וקיצוצים פה ושם הצלחנו להוזיל את החתונה ביותר מ20 אלף שח. אצלינו אמנם יש כ200 אנשים. בכל מקרה עדיין לא התחתנו אז חוץ מהצלם ומהגן הכל משוער עדיין... 





האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים? אנחנו כעיקרון משלמים הכל לבד לגמרי... ההורים שלי רק משלמים בתור מתנה מהם את השמלה (שגם ככה במחיר צנוע מאוד), תכשיטים ונעליים בישבילי.


----------



## Amazing18 (28/1/13)

בהערכה גסה מאד.. 
אוגוסט, 350 מוזמנים, 130,000 (ושוב, זו הערכה גסה כדי לא ליפול ולא להיות מוכן, להערכתי נרד מזה, אלא אם כן יגיעו יותר אנשים).
ידענו מהתחלה שההורים שלי יעזרו, ההורים שלו הפתיעו בגדול והחליטו גם לעזור - כל עזרה היא מבורכת! יש לנו גם חסכונות ולא קפצנו מעל הפופיק, כל דבר אנחנו חושבים פעמיים ולא בודקים אפילו אופציות שלא עומדות בתקציב, לצורך הענין אנחנו נתחתן בעזרת השם בגאיה בחדרה ולכן כל המקומות שנבדקו היו באיזור - לפיכך לא טרחנו אפילו להגיע לערוגות הבושם או ביער, כי פשוט אין סיבה


----------



## Bobbachka (28/1/13)

מזדהה לגבי הביקור 
בביער ובערוגות בושם.
אני יודעת שמדובר במקומות מרשימים ואיכותיים, אבל לגמרי מחוץ לתקציב. היה לי חבל על הזמן וכאב הלב שכרוכים בביקור במקומות האלה. בסופו של דבר לא מרגישה שהתםשרתי.


----------



## Amazing18 (28/1/13)

לגמרי 
איזה מועדי א'?
מועדי ב' את מתכוונת!
שנה אחרונה.. ב1/9 אני מתחילה כבר התמחות,
דייייייייייייייי יסלחו לי המועדי ב


----------



## Amazing18 (28/1/13)

אלוהים ישמור התבלבלו לי התגובות.. 
התכוונתי פה לרשום שלגמרי לא מתפשרת....
מרוצה מהבחירה ומרגישה שהיא שווה כל שקל ואפילו יותר


----------



## olsy123 (28/1/13)

מחירים של לפני שנתיים 
החתונה שלנו עלתה כ-66,000 כולל הכל והיו לנו 299 אורחים (כולל שני שולחנות של חיילים ושני שולחנות של סטודנטים תפרנים, כמונו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .
מימנו את החתונה לבד, כאשר לקחנו הלוואה קטנה כדי לשלם מקדמות. כיסינו את החתונה ממתנות האורחים (ההלוואה הוחזרה יום אחרי החתונה) ונשאר לנו עודף לחופשה בארץ ולחיסכון קטן. המתנה שנתנו הוריו של בעלי שימשה לקניית רכב.
מכיוון שלי אין הורים, אני התעקשתי שנבחר את הבחירות שלנו מתוך נק' הנחה שלא מכסים את החתונה ושכל הכסף יוצא ישירות מהכיס שלנו וזאת על מנת שלא ניתקע במצב שתיארת בהודעה שלך.

היינו חתן וכלה די "חסכוניים" כך שלא היו הרבה הוצאות נלוות והייתה לנו חתונה מדהימה ומלאת אהבה שאנשים עדיין זוכרים לטובה (כולל דודים רחוקים של בעלי שבכל פעם שנפגשים איתנו בשמחות למיניהן ומזכירים לנו).
אני באמת חושבת שאפשר לעשות חתונה טובה ואיכותית במחיר שהזוג יוכל לעמוד בו, צריך רק לעשות סדר בים האפשרויות ולזכור שלא משנה איזו שמלה תלבשי, מי שבא לחתונה ואוהב אתכם, יאהב אתכם גם בפיג'מה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מחברים וחברות אחרים שהתחתנו לאחרונה נראה שמחיר ממוצע לחתונה הוא בערך 100 אלף ש"ח עבור 300 איש.

שיהיה מזל טוב ובהצלחה


----------



## shirpan (28/1/13)

נושא ששווה לדבר עליו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בסופו של דבר, חתונה היא הוצאה כספית.. ואני שמחה שפתחת את העניין. תמיד מעניין להשוות ולבדוק איך אפשר להוריד מחירים או לפחות לזהות אץ עצמך בתוך תעשיית הכספים המטורפת הזו. לבדוק שאת במקום שמתאים לך. 

אנחנו מתחתנים במאי הקרוב ביום ראשון (שזה אומר שזה מוזיל עלויות בעקרון אבל לא בהכרח במקרה שלנו..)
לפי החישובים עכשיו, החתונה אמורה לעלות סביב 95,000 ל-230 אורחים. כך שסביר להניח שלא נכסה את ההוצאות.. 
ההורים שלי עוזרים במימון- יוצא בערך חצי חצי.. וכן, אני שוברת חסכונות אבל לא אכנס למינוס (אני לא מרשה מינוסים!) אני חושבת שעם כל הטררם סביב חתונה, חשוב לבדוק שלא נכנסים לחובות מטורפים. אז אולי זה אומר שהחסכונות שלי יהיו פחות גדולים ממה שציפיתי אבל אין מצב שאירוע יוביל אותי להתרסקות כלכלית. 

אולם- 330 ש"ח למנה ליום ראשון. אולם זה הדבר העיקרי שלא חסכנו בו. אני אוכלת קצת את עצמי על שלא התמקחנו יותר.. אבל אנחנו לא מהמתמקחים.. היה לי חשוב שהאירוע יהיה בטבע   ולא באולם ולכן זה יוצא יקר- כי זה חייב להיות בקיץ (העונה החמה). זה המקום הראשון והיחיד שראינו.
צלם- 4900 שח (שני סטילס ווידאו- לא כולל עריכה ואלבומים שאנחנו לא צריכים.) ניסינו למצוא את הזול ביותר.. והבחור הזה היה בחתונות של חברים טובים ונראה סבבה. הצלם הראשון והיחידי שראינו.
די ג'יי- 4800 ש"ח (רוב הסיכויים שנסגור איתה). הדי ג'יי הראשונה והיחדה שראינו. 
שמלה- 3500 להשכרה על ידי הפייה הטובה שלי.
נשארו עוד הוצאות קטנות- טבעות (שבג'קסון הבנתי שאפשר לקנות 2 ב- 700), רב רפורמי (שאני מקוה שלא עולה הרבה מידי), איפור ושיער ,נעליים, בגדים לחתיך, מתנה לאורחים והזמנות.. אולי יש מצב שנעלה מעל 95,000.. אני מקווה שלא..


----------



## shirpan (28/1/13)

החתונה באיזור מודיעין 
לא יודעת אם זה נחשב מרכז או לא


----------



## yulka303 (28/1/13)

אני חושבת שחשוב גם לציין באיזה איזור 
בארץ ובאיזה תאריך החתונה מתקיימת, כי המחיר מאוד תלוי בזה..


----------



## yael rosen (28/1/13)

שרשור ראוי ונושא חשוב 
שצריך לפתוח.
יישר כוח


----------



## shira3121 (28/1/13)

עונה 
קודם כל אם אצלך כבר הכל סגור אז אין טעם לחשוב על זה יותר מידי אבל למען הדורות הבאים ארשום שכדי שחתונה תכסה את עצמה ההוצאות הכוללות צריכות להיות לא הרבה יותר מ250 ש"ח כפול מס' האורחים.
ולגבי השאלות שלך:
* כמה עלתה החתונה+ כמות מוזמנים- החתונה עלתה לנו 63000 ל210 מוזמנים. התחתנו בספטמבר 2011 בגני הפסגה וזה מה שגרם למחיר להיות זול. ברור לי לחלוטין שהאולם פחות יפה מהאולמות היקרים אבל לנו היו סדרי עדיפויות ברורים ואחרי שנה וחצי מהחתונה כשצריך לקנות ציוד לתינוק ההחלטה נראית לנו עוד יותר חכמה. חוץ מזה גם שאר הספקים שלנו היו מסקלאת המחירים הנמוכה וחוץ מספק אחד שטיפה התאכזבנו ממנו הינו מרוצים מאוד מכולם כך שאין קשר בין מחיר הספק לשביעות הרצון של הזוג.
* האם כיסיתם את החתונה מהמתנות- כיסינו 
* האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים? ההורים נתנו מתנות לחתונה שנשארו לנו כי כיסינו את החתונה מהמתנות של האורחים


----------



## DIVUNE (28/1/13)

שלנו: 





כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם  + כמות המוזמנים?
עלה - 70,000 כולל הכל הכל הכל. יש לציין שזה היה ביום חמישי בחוה"מ סוכות (ולכן היה יותר זול), והיו לנו 200 מוזמנים (שילמנו על 190).






האם כיסיתם את החתונה מהמתנות או נאלצתם להוסיף עוד?
כיסינו ועוד איך! רק בזכות האורחים הנדיבים משני הצדדים. בשבוע שקדם לחתונה הייתי מאוד במתח וחשבתי שלא נצליח לכסות והיו המון ביטולים. הייתי בסטרס רציני שעבר רק כשעמדנו מתחת לחופה. לקח: לא להילחץ! אם לא קפצתם מעל הפופיק, והייתם מחושבים, לא תהיינה הפתעות לא רצויות! וגם חסכנו בהמון הוצאות כמו 2 שמלות כלה ב-2000 במקום 10,000, חליפת חתן מזארה, המון DIY. 






האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים?
כעיקרון הסתמכנו על המתנות. ידענו מראש שההורים של שני הצדדים יהיו איתנו נדיבים, ההורים שלי נתנו מתנה מאוד גדולה ויכלנו להסתמך על הכסף הזה להוצאות שלפני החתונה (כל מה שהיינו צריכים לשלם לפני - דיג'יי, צלם, איפור וכו'). כל הכסף של המתנות הספיק ונשאר לנו המון כסף בבנק אחרי כן. ותודה למשפחתי שהביאוני עד הלום....!!!
יש לציין בהערה מוסגרת שהמצב שלנו היה מאוד מאוד מיוחד - אנחנו לא שילמנו שכר-דירה וחשבונות (גרנו אצל ההורים שלי כדי לחסוך כסף). ההורים שלי עזרו לנו המון - לא רק במובן הכסף שהם הכניסו לבנק בנדיבות אלא גם במובן התמיכה הכלכלית שנתנו לנו לגור אצלהם ולא הסכימו לקבל אגורה. אם ההורים לא היו יכולים לעזור, היינו יכולים להסתמך על המשכורת של בן הזוג (הייתי מובטלת בזמנו), אבל זה היה עושה לנו הרבה לחץ.


----------



## DIVUNE (28/1/13)

שכחתי לציין - התחתנו ב"מעגלים" ביבנה


----------



## FayeV (28/1/13)

הוצאות של חתונה קטנה נוספת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתונה שלנו עלתה לנו כ-56,000 ש"ח כולל ה-כ-ל (היא הייתה עולה פחות אם אב החתן לא היה נותן טיפ ענקי מהכסף שלנו...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) עבור כ-126 מוזמנים.
מימנו את החתונה מכספינו בלבד, והצלחנו לכסות אותה (ואפילו יצאנו בפלוס נחמד שמאוד עזר לנו לממן את ירח הדבש).
אני מאוד מסכימה עם מה ש-yael rosen רשמה, היה לנו מאוד חשוב לתכנן חתונה שנוכל לכסות, גם אם נצא בהפסדים, והשתמשנו רק בחסכונות שכבר היו לנו. אני חושבת שעמדנו יפה במסגרת התקציב שהגדרנו לעצמינו, ולא הרגשתי שחסר לנו דבר בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## toxic babe (28/1/13)

וכמה עולה חתונה כפולה? 
אני מתכוונת לאנשים שמתחתנים בחתונה אזרחית בחו"ל (פראג/קפריסין) ואז מארגנים גם מסיבת חתונה בארץ.


----------



## TanTanIM (28/1/13)

פראג כשבוע וחצי 
עם הטקס האזרחי, הטיסות ובית מלון סביר, בחישובים שלנו יצא כ10 אלף... החלטנו לשלב את הטקס האזרחי בירח דבש, מה שנקרא  2 ב1... אגב זה יוצא תחילת אוקטובר אחרי כל החגים כבר..


----------



## enigma80 (28/1/13)

נושא חשוב! משתפת את ההוצאות שלנו - 





כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם  + כמות המוזמנים?
אנחנו מתחתנים בסוף מרץ, חתונת שישי צהריים ביבנה. יש לנו כ 250 מוזמנים אך אנחנו מניחים שיגיעו כ-200 איש.
עלות החתונה שלנו היא 70,000 ש"ח וזה כולל את הכל מהכל.
(אולי חוץ מאלבומים שנכון לעכשיו בחרנו לעשות לבד לאחר החתונה, התוספת היא 1,500 ש"ח)

כמה דברים שיצא לנו לחסוך עליהם:
*מבחינת עיצוב -* אנחנו מתחתנים באולם מעגלים ביבנה שהוא אולם סגור ומעוצב בהמון פינות ישיבה מגניבות ומגוונות כך שכל מה שנוסיף יבלע בכל היתר.
הדבר היחידי שכן רצינו לעשות ולא קיבלנו מהאולם זה עיצוב מינימלי של החופה - שביל וזרי פרחים.
את הבד והאגרטלים קנינו לבד ויום לפני נכין זרי פרחים גדולים להניח בצד השביל - עלות משוערת של כ-1,000 ש"ח.
*הזמנות -* יצא שזכינו ב-200 הזמנות מעוצבות בתחרות בה השתתפתי, כך שנשאר לי רק להוסיף מעטפות.
*שמלת כלה -* לא ראיתי לנכון להוציא הון תועפות על שמלה לחצי יום והתקציב עבורה היה ברור מההתחלה - עד 5 אש"ח. לבסוף בחרתי שמלה מדהימה ב 4,500 ש"ח.






האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים?
מהרגע הראשון שהתחלנו לתכנן את החתונה המוטו היחיד שהיה לנו זה לשמור על תקציב ריאלי ואפשרי עבורנו כדי לא להפוך את החתונה להוצאה שלא נוכל לעמוד בה.
תוך כדי הארגונים ההורים שלי התעקשו לשלם את הוצאות האולם ולא כל כך ויתרו בעניין.
עדיין התקציב נשאר שפוי ולא הגזמנו עם ההוצאות. אנחנו יודעים שאם היינו צריכים לשלם את כל החתונה סביר להניח שהיינו מפסידים מהעניין.


----------



## עקשנית25 (28/1/13)

אנחנו בהוצאות גבוהות 
אנחנו זוג בשנות 30 - 40. 

מקום שמשלמים כ340 ש"ח למנה, יוני, יום רביעי, מרכז, 150 מוזמנים. 

כרגע בלי כלום כבר בסביבות ה60,000 עם די ג'יי. 

לא נכסה את הכל ממתנות,אין סיכוי עם האורחים שלנו. יש עזרה קטנה מההורים, לא ניפול לבור עמוק כי הכל מתוכנן בקפידה. 

עובדים ומרוויחים טוב, אני מאמינה שנגיע ל80000 + בלי בעיה  

תודה לאל שמתאפשר לנו. לא כולם יכולים. 

שיהיה לנו בהצלחה.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (28/1/13)

*כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם  + כמות המוזמנים*? 
מנה עלתה באזור ה-400 ש"ח למנה כולל הכל (אולם, עיצוב, הגברה ותאורה, טבעות, שמלה, חליפה, נעליים, רבנות, איפור ושיער וכו'...). היו לנו 450 אורחים. 
החתונה הייתה ב"חצר נצר".
מחיר המנה עלה כיוון שאחרי הטעימות היה לנו מאוד קשה לבחור את התפריט ולכן שדרגנו כמעט את כולו.
בנוסף רצינו שהבר יהיה מאוד משודרג, שיהיה אלכוהול איכותי (במיוחד כשאחד הצדדים רוסי... חח) ולכן זה היה נושא מאוד חשוב. 
האחראי על הבר אמר לנו אחרי החתונה שזה הרגיש כאילו היו 700 איש ולא 450.. 

*האם כיסיתם את החתונה מהמתנות או נאלצתם להוסיף עוד*?
היו לנו הרבה חיילים בחתונה (חברים של אחי הקטן, חברים של אחיו של הבעל...).
אך רוב המוזמנים נתנו מתנות יפות וזה בערך כיסה את עצמו (יש הפסד קל)

*האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או בעזרת הורים*?
ההורים מימנו את החתונה 50%-50% (היה לנו בערך אותו מס' מוזמנים), המתנות הלכו אלינו.

המקומות שכן חסכתי בהם, כי אם לא הייתי חוסכת אז מחיר המנה היה מגיע לסכום לא הגיוני - 
שמלת כלה: חברה הפנתה אותי למישהי שסגרה את הסטודיו שלה ומכרה את כל השמלות בלי תיקונים. 
לי לא אכפת אם תופרים לי שמלה מ-0 או לקנות שמלה שמישהי לבשה בעבר וקניתי שמלה במחיר מעולה ולקחתי לתופרת פרטית לתיקונים. (זה גם חסך לי המון טרחה, גם ככה לא הייתה לי סבלנות למדידות). 
נעליים: קניתי נעליים בחנות רגילה של נעליים ולא חנות שמיועדת לכלות שכל נעל עולה כמה מאות שקלים. 
שיער: מאחר ואני לא אוהבת תסרוקות (לא יפה לי שיער אסוף לדעתי) החלטתי שאני עושה מה שאני רוצה ולא מה שאחרים אומרים לי שכדאי לעשות ועשיתי פן ! (עלה 60 ש"ח!)

אני החלטתי שהדברים החשובים יותר בחתונה זה מה שהאורחים מקבלים + מה שנשאר אחרי החתונה:
אוכל, אלכוהול, אולם טוב ויפה, צילום ומוזיקה ובהם השקעתי ופחות התחשבתי בסכומים.


----------



## grkld012 (28/1/13)

אני מאוד שמחה לראות שהייתה כזאת הענות!!! 
משתתפי הפורום היקרים תודה לכל העונים, בעיני זה מאוד חשוב וגם מכניס לסוג של פרופורציה ולכן על אף שמדובר נושא רגיש כיף לראות הענות כל כך גבוהה.
תורם המון. 
תודה לכולם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/1/13)

משתתפת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התחתנו לפני שנה בדיל של איזיווד בערוגות הבושם ליד חדרה. 
חשוב לציין שהמחיר נמוך יחסית מאחר וסגרנו עם המקום כשהיה בשלבי הרצה. היום, המחירים שלהם יותר יקרים ויכול להיות שלא היינו יכולים להרשות את זה לעצמנו. 





 כמה עלתה או תעלה החתונה שלכם? האמת שהזיכרון שלי כבר עמום. אבל מנה ממוצעת עלתה לנו כולל הכל כ-330 ש"ח והיו לנו 321 אורחים. יצוין ששילמנו על 6 מנות עודפות בגלל שהמקום הסכים רק ל-10 רזרבות בתוך השולחן (בסוף, קיבלתי קצת יותר) והיו עוד 6 אנשים שלא הגיעו. היה לי מאד חשוב שאנשים לא יתקעו בלי מקום לשבת ובדיעבד, הייתי יכולה לסדר יותר טוב. 
אגב, למען ההגינות, מחיר השמלה שהיה 6,500 ש"ח לא כלול מאחר והיא הייתה מתנה מאמא. כמו כן, חלק מהאלכוהול קיבלנו מתנה מההורים מהדיוטי פרי. סמוך יותר למועד החתונה זכרתי יותר טוב את ההוצאות המדויקות. 





 האם כיסיתם את החתונה או נאלצתם להוסיף עוד? כיסינו את האירוע על השקל!





 האם ממנתם את החתונה לבד או באמצעות ההורים? אנחנו פעלנו בשיטה שלנו מאד התאימה - אמרנו להורים - ביום האירוע תנו מתנה כראות עיניכם. בפועל, קיבלנו מההורים מתנות מאד נדיבות שהיו שוות ערך לעלות החתונה. אבל, כשבנינו את הוצאות החתונה לקחנו בחשבון סכום שנוכל לכסות באמצעות החסכונות שהיו לנו באותה עת + חלק מהמתנות של האורחים. 
את המתנות מההורים יעדנו לחיסכון ולא נגענו בהן. 

לגבי עלות החתונה שלך... היא כבר קבועה. נכון שתמיד חוששים האם האירוע יכוסה או לא ונכון שזה מפחיד - אבל אם עשיתם ככל יכולתכם לחסוך, אז אין מה לעשות. 
הדברים כבר נעשו, הבחירות כבר נבחרו ועכשיו כדאי לשחרר ולא לדאוג מהנושא (אבל גם לא כדאי להוסיף הוצאות אא"כ הן לחלוטין נחוצות). הרבה פעמים יש כל מיני הוצאות של הרגע האחרון שנראות קטנות - אבל מנפחות את העלות. 
אצלנו, מתנה ממוצעת הייתה 330 ש"ח לאדם. היו אנשים שנתנו מתנות מאד קטנות והיו אנשים שנתנו מתנות גדולות יותר וחיפו על המתנות הקטנות יותר. 
בסופו של דבר, זה התאזן. 






 הדרך הכי טובה לחסוך כסף שנמצאת בשליטתך עכשיו היא להקפיד מאד על סידורי ההושבה ואישורי ההגעה. אם יש לך אפשרות לשלוט עדין על מספר המינימום, כדאי להתחייב למינימום הנמוך שאפשר, לערוך סידורי הושבה מדויקים ולנסות לקבל רזרבות בתוך השולחן. ככל שתשכילו לארגן את ההושבה יותר טוב ותגיעו למצב שבו אף מנה לא מתבזבזת - ככה עלות החתונה כמובן תהיה מצומצמת יותר או לפחות לא תגדל. 

בסופו של דבר, זה מסוג הדברים שאין לנו שליטה עליהם ולכן אין ממה להתבאס. אני בטוחה שבמסגרת התכנון שלכם לקחתם בחשבון כל מיני אפשרויות ותדעו להתמודד גם עם מצב שבו לא תכסו את האירוע. בכל מקרה, סביר שתכסו חלק נכבד מעלות האירוע ולגבי מה שישאר - אני בטוחה שתדעו להתמודד. 

הכי חשוב עכשיו שתיהנו הכי בעולם!


----------



## paragon23 (28/1/13)

שלום 
שמי קרין.
אני מתעתדת להתחתן בשנה הקרובה ( עוד לא הוחלט עדין מתי בדיוק).
כרגע יש לנו בין 200-250 מוזמנים ואנחנו מעוניינים שהאירוע יתקיים במרכז הארץ.
אנחנו, כמוכם, ממנים את החתונה בעצמנו וכרגע הנושא הכספי עומד בראש הפרמידה.
ידוע כי אירועי חתונות, ובמיוחד בארץ, יכולים להגיע לסכומים בהחלט לא מבוטלים ושפויים אבל עם זאת אנחנו עדיין אוחזים בתקווה שניתן לארגן אירוע מכובד בלי לשבור חסכונות (עם התפשרויות מסוימות אבל..)
בכל מקרה כיוון שאנו עדיין בתחילת דרכנו בתכנון וארגון החתונה אנקוב בסכומים צפויים :
200-250 מוזמנים  כ-60,000 ש"ח
מאוד נתאכזב אם לא נכסה את הוצאות האירוע מהמתנות.
כאמור, אנו נממתן את החתונה לבדנו (אני מתחתנת עם רומני : )

שיהיה בהצלחה לכולנו


----------



## שיריכהן (30/1/13)

מנסים לקבל מילגת חתונה 
אנחנו מנסים להתחתן דרך "סטודנטים נישאים."
אני סטודנטית ויכולה לקבל אצלם מילגה.
https://www.facebook.com/studentimnissaim

עוד לא סגרתי עם כל 4 נותני השירות.
מתלבטת לגביי הצלם..יש להם אחד שעושה עכשיו גם הגרלה של אלבום רווקות וגם נותן עוד הנחה כי אנחנו סטודנטים.
https://www.facebook.com/punktumphotography

שירי


----------

